# Can you believe it? Another infection



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Yup, couldn't tell for sure but decided to ask my new PCP for a urinalysis just in case; he told me it was good I came in. So, more antibiotics (Cipro, this time) - which tear up my stomach.I also, likely, have bronchitis, though my lungs are ok. I will finally be getting gallbladder testing, prob. sometime in the next couple of weeks.Tomorrow, I will drive down to a clinic to have a mid/upper back X-ray (due to weird pain I am having that is somehow also associated with upper GI pain). I think the doc's doing this just to be safe.Friday night, I had an awful night of misc. upper-body pain. Then, Sat. a.m. I felt like I had a cold again, and by Monday a.m. I also had the bladder infection starting.It's a wonder I can still function! Ever feel like a lab rat?!


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Goodness, this is awful. Hopefully the Cipro won't tear up your stomach and your bladder will be feeling better soon. And bronchitis, too? Could that account for the back pain?Hope you are feeling better soon. Hang in there. Stacey


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

HipJan,Forgive me for asking about the hysterectomy over and over, but was your cervix removed also? I understand that sometimes the cervix is not removed.I certainly hope they can get to the root of your problem(s) soon.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Yes, Patty, it was removed. The doc was all gung-ho about doing that, and I was in no shape to discuss the subject in depth at the time.I don't know what the root of my problem is, because my problems are all so different. I just hope I don't have a spinal tumor/cyst on top of everything else. And, yes, Stace, I hope my stomach isn't in shreds after this latest round of antibiotics. (My lungs sounded good, so I doubt bronch. would cause such back pain.)


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Oh no! This time there IS bacteria, right? Did they just look for WBCs/nitrates, or did they run a culture and sensitivity test? The reason I ask is that I was prescribed Cipro and it DID rip my digestion up. (Strangely, it also really exacerbated my perimenopause symptoms. The follow-up doctor said I should have been given it for five days rather than 10.) Anyway, it turned out my infection was with a gram-positive bacteria (enterococcus), which Cipro isn't particularly effective against. So it was all for naught.Do you suppose the spinal pain might be from your kidneys? Are they testing your gallbladder by ultrasound, or some other method? Geez, HipJan, you're going through more bad stuff than anyone deserves, especially someone so nice. Damn those stupid UTI bugs!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, Zig. White cells appeared in the UA, but the doc decided to also send out for a UC (refreshing, but the last time, a different doc's office refused to do that). Several weeks ago, I had a urologist culture me, and they didn't find anything that time.Cipro and all other antib's tear up my ol' stomach. I will be taking my Zantac and on and on.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Hipjan, sorry to hear all this.You know, Ci (one of those expensive quinones -- I have memory problems) gave me IBS in 1999.I firmly suggest again that you do not take another antibiotic without arming your gut with Culturelle, which is designed to withstand the antibiotic invasion, unlike other probiotics, which are flushed right out. If you do not find it at a Longs or CVS near you, have it ordered at an indie drug. If you can delay the first pill, or at least get it a day later, I would do that.Best.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi, thanks, have already started taking it. I always take PB8 during and esp. after. I take so much I don't get a yeast infection. my problem is that the antibiotics invade my tissues (I guess?) and bother the linings of my stomach and bladder. it doesn't take much to bother my stomach lining. I have to take Zantac to "protect" my stomach.perhaps, though, I can order Culturelle and take it right after my course of Cipro. I usually double up my normal amount of antibiotics for 10 or so days after a round of antib's.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Jan, I meant to take specifically Culturelle, and to take it during your course of antibiotics. If you wait until after you have finished your course of antibiotics, I believe the damage will already have been done, and then you are stuck with having to fix it. Lactobacillus rhamnosus GG is the most studied probiotic strain we have, and here is why:Germs That Cure?" by Michael MasonJuly/August 1999, pages 62-66Summary: Good bacteria have health promoting benefits if you get enough of them. Two scientists, Drs. Gorbach and Goldin examined thousands of good bacteria samples and found one called Lactobacillus GG that has the ability to prosper in the digestive tract and outlive other varieties. Studies have shown other strains don't survive long in the body, even when taken in pill form. The best-researched probiotic to date, the L.GG in Culturelle does seem to alleviate or prevent certain intestinal problems.Natural Living Today"Good Bacteria: The Latest Research on Probiotics" by Catherine Aman November/December 1998, pages 40-45 & 95Summary: Not all bacteria are bad guys. Billions grow on our skin and in our mouths and intestines, helping us digest food & protecting us from infections. The idea of harnessing these "good bacteria" for health is not something new. There are over 200 species of bacteria in the human intestines and this flora is acquired within the first few days of birth. Lactobacillus acidophilus is the most common probiotic supplement, though few clinical studies have been done. Research on acidophilus is mixed. Although it has been found to survive stomach acid and bile better than L. bulgaricus and S. thermophilus, it's not particularly good at sticking to and colonizing the walls of the intestines. Lactobacillus rhamnosus GG is a subspecies of Lactobacillus casei, a traditional culture found in provolone and parmesan cheese. This strain was isolated as the ideal probiotic, which means it can withstand stomach acid and also firmly latch on to the walls of the intestine.I cannot find the info they usually have on antibiotics, but did find this from a doctor on GeoCities: "Usually, LGG is also used to treat diarrhea from antibiotics, like Biaxin, as it withstands attack even by that strong drug. Standard LGG treatment consists of two pills a day for 15 days, and then the "bugs" live happily ever after in your intestines.."(This was an HIV website, in which he also said: "Agents like prilosec and Cipro and alcohol and Zantac and antibiotics can all disrupt the normal balance, so taking the probiotics is just an attempt to restore it.") Notice he mentioned Zantac, so be careful.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi, thanks for the info. I cannot take Cult. while I am taking antib's because I have already started my course, and I cannot buy Cult. here - and an ordered shipment would take a while to get here. I may still buy some to take afterwards, though; it's the best I can do under the circumstances, I'm afraid.in the meantime, I have had fairly decent luck from a yeast perspective with PB8, which also contains rhamnosus.I'd prefer not to have to take Zantac (ranitidine), but it works better than other things for me, and I have a damaged stomach lining from the H. Pylori infection. to my knowledge, even the best probiotics can't correct a damaged lining, though I suppose they can help.I take probiotics quite regularly, not just during/after an infection. I just take more of them than usual when I have an infection.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

P - You won!!







You have shamed me into buying Culturelle: it better be good, or I'm out to get you!I was going to go get my X-ray this a.m., but you got me to change my whole schedule around so I could check on Culturelle.







Through Internet seaches, I finally managed to find 2-3 places that carry it in all of Houston, one of them from a well-known "alternative med" M.D. But I will buy it, instead, from this little place down in the heart of the artsy/trendy/gay area of town, a 40-minute drive through some of Houston's finest road construction. It's cheaper there (whew, that stuff is so expensive, but these people have the best price I've found), and the place sounds interesting. It was started up to help local HIV/AIDS sufferers. It's set up in the old building where I used to go to listen to jazz some 20 years ago. I will probably look a little different from the usual clientele there!So, we'll see. I can't see how Cult. can be THAT much different from, say, PB8 (a highly recommended brand), but I'm willing to give it a try. I'll go tomorrow, after my X-ray.P.S. That website you mention is where I believe I found the link to the website for the place that carries the Cult.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Count me in as another convert to the Culturelle "Cult." I don't think it's that the particular strains of acidophillus in it are anything unusual, it's just that there's so many of them (10 billion), and the tablets are somehow designed to survive the digestive process in order to get the lactobacilli to the intestine. I order mine by calling the Wal-Mart pharmacy, and they always get them in the next day.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Three of my favorite ladies posting all on one thread, this is a nice rarity. Now if only missy and torp were here it would be perfect.Wessorry, way off topic I know.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

there are five ladies here; didn't you mean to say five?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

meant to add, if you want to stay on target, Wes, please discuss your latest UTI.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

HipJan, I 'm a Culturelle fan too. I took it last year when I had a nasty oral yeast infection while taking an antibiotic. Culturelle cleared it up in three days! I also noticed that I had less gas and bloating when on Culturelle, so I'm still taking a capsule once a day. My doctor says I can take it long term, and that I probably won't have any more yeast infections if I do. (And I haven't. Hallelujah!) An added bonus is that now I can eat small amounts of "gassy:" foods that previously would have made me jet propelled for a week: salads, dairy, etc. I buy a four month's worth of Culturelle at a time and pay less that way..a little over $15.00 for each months supply, including shipping. If you need the website, let me know. (I can also have it ordered for me at Shopko, K-Mart, or Wal-Mart, and it is usually there for pickup the next day. Ordering it through them costs ain the $19 to $20 range for a month's supply. Hope the Culturelle works for you. It really seems to have helped me.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

yes, pls, give me the site. I checked various sites, and the cheapest I found (incl shipping) was $22+ for one little box. however, the place I'm going tomorrow sells a box for $16.something (and tax), so about $18.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Okay Wes, we're putting you on the spot now --- you must identify your three favorites here. Be careful who you identify; some of us are very sensitive......


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Aw, Wes, I'm gonna just assume...yes, someone should tell Missy the coast is clear, and she can come to this forum!Hip-- You will not be sorry! That will be quite an eye-opening trip! (can't imagine what convinced you!) We want a full report. Btw, no wonder you thought it was expensive. They charge so much the net, Zig's right -- but that's because those are 20 bill and 40 mg. rather than 10 billion, 20 mg. like you get over the counter. Once the bugs are multiplying in your system, don't imagine it matters. I get the boxes for $16.95 at Longs Drugs. My indie drugs will order it for me, but can only get the 20 billion size, too. Zig, that sounds like a plausible explanation. I always thought it was the kind of bug it was. Xoxo, I've corresponded with several "experts" at both Culturelle and www.live-well.com (I think it's marketed by CAG Foods), and they have admitted that it has never been tested for curing yeast infections...so I never felt it could do that. Funny.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Maybe it's all this talk about UTIs, but now I feel like I'm getting one too, HipJan. (This is carrying the "twin" thing a little too far!) I had to get up five times in the night to go, with just a little burning at the end.... I was going to take a home UTI test today, but it has to be three hours since you last urinated, and I can't hold out that long! Has anyone noticed that these things always seem to begin near the end of the week, making it impossible to get a doctor's appointment before the weekend?


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh, HipJan, how I sympathize once again! I came down with another nasty infection the week before last and so all last week had to deal with the evil effects of Cipro. At least you've got support going through this! Hope you feel better


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

There was a point to mentioning the number three, you girls figure it out.Wes you know who you are. lol! of course you're one of them.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

chicken! (the "oldies," heh?)


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Wow,That's really awful!







I'm sory for such a late reply! I really hope you start feeling better! I'll be praying for you.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi, nellie!got my Culturelle after I spent 2+ hours at the clinic for a thoracic spine X-ray (ugh). the little nutritional "store" (more like a closet) was interesting. I hadn't been in the building it was in for close to 20 years (unless I'm not remembering correctly because I'm senile). heaven knows how I used to manage to maneuver the garage so easily when I was younger; if you have any car smaller than a bug, you're almost out of luck. I noticed that the jazz club I used to visit in the same building - Cody's - is now Gertner's Place. (Scott Gertner has been a local musician for a long time.) nostalgia...fyi, my Culturelle has only 10 billion bugs (like, I believe, my PB8 used to claim). the strain appears to all be "GG." I haven't tried that one before, so we'll see if it does work better than the others! one good thing about Cult. is that the caps are wrapped in foil, supposedly keeping them fresher than others. at this "store," it cost $16.50, the lowest I've myself seen yet. *QUESTION:* on the box it says to take 1 cap/day during and after antibiotics. so, I should take 2 instead? (you have to kind of schedule it around the Cipro, so as not to dilute the affect of the Cipro.)here's the website: thought you might find it kind of neat. one of the ladies who helped me is pictured in the site. http://www.houstonbuyersclub.com/about_us.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

Hi HIpJan...Here's the website I use to order Culturelle. (I don't remember who on these boards gave me the name of the website, but that's how I got it.) Go to https://secure.culturelle.com/buy/order.html (or else just go to culturelle.com, then click on "purchase" and then on "order.") You can buy one month's supply or up to four, but I get four at a time since it's less expensive ($22.91 for one month, $14.79 each for four month's.) Shipping is extra, but even with that included, getting a four-month supply is about $5 less a box. than if I get it through a local pharmacy, where each month's worth always costs between $19.00 and $20.00 . I really hope this will help you some. You've got a lot on your plate right now.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Heya Hipjan, How are you feeling today? Hopefully much better. An X-ray huh? What fun.







I hate those sometimes... But I hope it helped. Ever had an ultra sound done on your stomach? It really sucks when your stomach is upset and they are pushing around on it..But anyway,Back to the subject! Musicians eh? Have to love the musicians.







I'm a musician myself......Anywho,I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks, xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo!nel, what kind of music do you do? sure, I've had plenty of ultrasounds and will have another soon (though I'll prob. want to postpone it again now, cause I'd have a wetting accident!).


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

You're welcome.







I write trance/rave and happy hardcore..I've been in music since I was 3..I also teach violin and clarinet,I have a whole load of instruments I can play..God gave me a talent for music,So I'm gonna use it.







Ultra sounds suck







I hate when they push on your stomach or your bladder,It makes you wanna go.. >_< But,I think,If it's for the best,It'll make you stronger..


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Jan -- it couldn't hurt to take two. The thing is, once the bugs get in your body, they multiply, and after a few days, it doesn't matter which mg or dose you've taken. But I've had both answers given to me. It's very confusing. Why not write one of the experts listed on the website? I used to get answers from doctors and, there was a Beth Arndt at (I think it was the Live-Well site), the customer rep for CAG Foods who used to answer me all the time (sorry, this is all in my old computer, possibly deleted).Hi, Nellie!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

yeah, have been taking two.my bladder's doing funky things again now. now that I am almost done with my course, my bladder is starting to do its bloating/spasming thing (did that for 2-4 weeks last time).


----------

